# pavarotti nessun dorma. Backing vocals



## unpluged (May 7, 2018)

Hello there

I am trying to compare the keys of the chorus for this song between the lead singer and the backing vocalists, the word to the chorus are as followed and are sang by the lead singer and by the backing vocalists in different parts of the song, are the backing vocals in a higher key then the lead singer?

Ma il mio mistero è chiuso in me
Il nome mio nessun saprà
No, no

Hear is the song





Thanks
UP


----------

